# Love this footage!!!



## Pinoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's some footage from "Life in cold blood"

I absolutely love it so thought I'd share 

[video=youtube;Kztb5qKZoVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kztb5qKZoVk&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;-UjuIgUOLRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UjuIgUOLRg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HerpMad (Aug 2, 2011)

i love this.. 33 seconds in lol, POW!!! right in the kisser!


----------



## snakes123 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love chameleons!!
I bought all 4 or 5 of them from iTunes. David Attenbrough is so good....


----------



## Pinoy (Aug 2, 2011)

Wish we could keep chameleons here! Such an amazing animal.

Here's some more from the series for those who haven't seen it...

[video=youtube;PCmqM3YP1-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCmqM3YP1-4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

